

AWS Direct Connect - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/08/aws-direct-connect.html

======
PanMan
Interesting. At 2 cts/GB (as opposed to the usual 14 or so) I wonder if there
is a market setting up a service reselling this traffic. Let's say I do all my
hosting on AWS, but host a proxy (or a network of proxies) on the end of a
direct connect line (or lines). This way you could lower your traffic costs.
Would this work?

~~~
javery
You are going to pay for the bandwidth again coming out of the DC - so it all
depends on how cheap you can get it from Equinix for your other dedicated
boxes.

~~~
asharp
If they're in the US they probably have access to a HE feed. That's $1/mbit.
You'll probably get higher quality transit for < $20/mbit. That's stupidly
cheap compared to ec2 prices.

------
sdfjkl
Very niche. At least you didn't put "elastic", "cloud" or a digit in the
product name.

